# Soil Bucket Liners



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 31, 2010)

So a while back I made the switch to soil, and after transplanting for the third time and all the crap that came with it, scrubbing the salt deposits and old soil from the buckets, I needed an easier way.

I bought a couple bags of the 5 gallon potting bags (50 total) and cut the bottoms off. Then placed them inside every single one of my 5 gal buckets. This way at the end of the crop all I have to do is dump the contents of the buckets into a trash bag then rinse the bottom of the bucket. Saves a crap load of time for 20 bucks in bags.


----------

